# Worldmark South Pacific rule change.



## easyrider (Feb 20, 2019)

It looks like Wyndham was able to change the rules regarding adding contracts. I wonder if that is the plan for North America. 

Bill

https://www.stuff.co.nz/business/wo...wrfR_EFapSQlSl4ErXIl1gsg9rNbTrONteim3vna2-nKE

But the company notified members via email on December 28, 2018 it would no longer accept new applications to combine memberships effective from January 1. The exceptions would be for a bequest under a will, a transfer between immediate family members, or when the memberships have the same anniversary month.

The change does not affect resales of credits, only resales of the underlying memberships.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 20, 2019)

Related: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...mbine-rules-on-south-pacific-accounts.283894/


----------



## easyrider (Feb 21, 2019)

rhonda said:


> Related: https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...mbine-rules-on-south-pacific-accounts.283894/


Thanks Rhonda

This rule would possibly be a bummer if I were to combine all of my WM. I'm not planning on combining as I don't see any advantage to doing so.

Bill


----------

